# Variocage.....anyone have one?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am purchasing a new car and looking to have a more suitable containment system for Gus. I want him and I to both be safe and being he is on the road alot, I want something that stays in the car.
Custom made products are out of my price range but I have found this and so far looks like it might be what I'm looking for.

Anyone here have any input before I spend 1k on this?

I am looking at the Double XL model.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

personally think that a quality safety harness might be better.

Don't have children in 'boxes' but have safety restraints.

my opinion.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I appreciate your suggestion but a harness is not an option. I will not have my dog spreading mud etc throughout my new car. He is a working dog and will have full days in all kinds of weather conditions at multiple sites. It's not practical for me to use a harness. I need some sort of crating system. It's between this system and a zinger winger aluminum crate as I need a side door on the crate.
If he were a child he would most definately be in a seat belt type system.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

zyppi said:


> personally think that a quality safety harness might be better.
> 
> Don't have children in 'boxes' but have safety restraints.
> 
> my opinion.




A little research will reveal the fact that harnesses do more harm than good in an accident. 

One harness even decapitated a dog. 

I have no idea what you mean by "children in boxes."


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In case you didn't see this, Saphire:

Product Review: Double XXL Variocage | Four Paw Drive


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks very sharp and durable.
I like it saphire,


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If I had the right vehicle for one (basically an SUV) I would consider the variocage. But I have a truck and already spent my money on aluminum dog boxes. . I wound up with welded Owens boxes as several discouraged me from rivets (like in the zinger, which does have its following though)

I think how it fits is very important because of how it works but this model has been tested. I also like the design which would encourage the dog to lay down. 

I also prefer to crate. I am not sure there is really good data on the harnesses and what I have seen concerns me.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> In case you didn't see this, Saphire:
> 
> Product Review: Double XXL Variocage | Four Paw Drive


Awesome Sunflowers. ....ty


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks to the help of very special friend who has become a very important person to me in my life, Gus has been outfitted with a new car and cage system. 
After reading reviews on multiple crates and different car systems, I went with the Variocage. I put together myself sooooo it is quite simple and easy to install.

Here is the completed system.











Hugzzzzz Sunflowers.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm soo excited about it lol. I got the double so if one day I should have 2 dogs, I can put the back seats down...the crate can telescope to a much deeper measurement comes with a divider. 
In the meantime I have the perfect size for Gus without having to lose back seats.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks great!! I'm considering upgrading my dog mobile...I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd love to get a hold of one of these things, but I don't think I could convince myself to spend that much a new one...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's comparable to a zinger winger aluminum crate for cost but has the added safety as its crash tested. My biggest dilemma was a side door. I wanted to leave my back seats up as I am a mother with one still at home who plays alot of sports. I also wanted easy access for Gus to jump into crate and it having a side door was the only answer. 
Gus loves the car and gets very excited, he also would prefer to be sitting beside me. Once he figured out he can rip and trash the best of crates in the car, containment became a huge issue for me. I need for him and I to both be safe when travelling. We spend ALOT of time together in the car. In the end this will save me a lot of money as I expect he won't be damaging this one.
At home he has a basic wire giant crate he could easily escape, has never tried. ...loves it.


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

That looks like a great setup! Is that a Rav4 you are using it in? I got a Mazda CX5 back in March, before I knew we would be getting a GSD...I can't fit a crate that my pup will fit in in the back of the CX5. Wondering if this unit might work though - looks like the side slopes back a bit which would be helpful. I will have to check these out!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes it's a rav4.....I'm loving it. 

http://www.4x4northamerica.com/mim-measuringvehicle.php


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Glad you are liking it! I was looking at the new ones when I was shopping, but hubby didn't like its butt, lol. I like my little CX5, but the sloping rear makes it a challenge with regular crates.
Great link - thank you!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If your looking for competitive pricing for Ontario, this is where I got mine from.

http://www.k-9dynamics.com/


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone in the PNW is considering a Variocage, I just received a message on the Utah list that Summit Agility is having a sale. We purchased a set of weaves from them last year and they were really nice people. 

Crates | Product Categories | Summit Agility Equipment


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the purpose of covering the back of the crate up? I understand the mat protecting your car when loading and unloading the dog. But why would you cover up the back end when traveling? Just curious on the design. I was looking at these for the back of my truck, but wanted something that the top was solid to avoid direct sun. I'm not sure if the mat could be adjusted to the top instead of the back end.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lilie said:


> What is the purpose of covering the back of the crate up? I understand the mat protecting your car when loading and unloading the dog. But why would you cover up the back end when traveling? Just curious on the design. I was looking at these for the back of my truck, but wanted something that the top was solid to avoid direct sun. I'm not sure if the mat could be adjusted to the top instead of the back end.


To keep the dirt, dander, and hair from flying around the car.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The top is solid...I am using the bumper cover to prevent scratches on bumper but also to keep mud, dirt and fur inside his kennel. It isn't the original purpose of the bumper cover lol.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Very slick!!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice looking dog in a very nice crate!

Just saw this post (a little late), but wanted to say I am very happy with my variocage double XXL. The dogs love it and it gives me such peace of mind to know they are that much safer.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> Nice looking dog in a very nice crate!
> 
> Just saw this post (a little late), but wanted to say I am very happy with my variocage double XXL. The dogs love it and it gives me such peace of mind to know they are that much safer.


Good to know your still happy with it. So far so good for me and yes I also find much comfort knowing he's safe should I ever be in an accident.


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, Saphire. I just blew an hour looking at all the cool stuff on the website lol.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol yep. ..I did the same. I have leash clips and water dish on the way.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice! I really want one of these for my service dog. Same thing, lots of time in the car and I want to make sure they're safe! These are so impressive, especially the photos of totaled vehicles where the cage is just fine. The way they "crumple" to protect the dog from a crushed crate is amazing. Just can't afford anything near it. Right now working on the fundraising for my next service dog, its just about the one year anniversary since Tessa passed away.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you have your new dog soon!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, its going to be a long time though! He/she has hopefully been conceived, but that means even once born its going to be 2 years of training before coming home  If the process was cheaper I could save up for a variocage in all that time lol.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope the time goes by quickly for you.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Stonemoore said:


> Glad you are liking it! I was looking at the new ones when I was shopping, but hubby didn't like its butt, lol. I like my little CX5, but the sloping rear makes it a challenge with regular crates.
> Great link - thank you!!


I also have a CX5 so I feel your pain! I love my car but its rear angles make it hard to work with. I have a barrier up but would really love something more sturdy.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a hard time making a decision on what new vehicle would be. I loved my Mazda3 but it was way too small and a pain for transporting Gus safely. I looked at the Mazda cx5. It was on the short list. I then came across very good deal on the Toyota Rav4 and the cargo space is huge. That, the price and good feedback is what sold me. The other vehicle I was looking at was Subaru Forrester and Outback.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am now trying to sell my old Mazda3. I'm not asking much as its a 2004 with 310kms on it. People will call and ask "is there any rust on it".


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

The Rav4 is nice! I also looked at getting one and grew up with Toyotas. I got my CX5 before I got my GSD, who is my first large dog to get on my own as an adult. I didn't realize the importance of cargo space until I tried to put a crate in the back - just having an SUV isn't enough. I definitely would have gone with a different car if I knew then what I know now! I'm trying to figure out if I can revamp my car and get something like this, but then I still have 3 other (smaller) dogs to transport. Maybe I should just get a Suburban...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I assume the back seats fold down. The variocage has telescoping depth. If you were to get the double, you could use divider with full depth. GSD on one side and smaller dogs in other side.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks! I'll have to look into it. Good thing Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a minivan now, as a wheelchair user. I had a ford escort station wagon for a long time, had decent cargo space plus the back seats folding down. And before that a full size truck with extended cab when I had horses. I got the station wagon over a regular car for the dogs, bought the truck for the horses, and my previous vehicle was a blazer I bought when I was breeding and showing rabbits because of the cargo space for stacking show carriers. And the dogs factored into the minivan, I actually wanted one prior to it being the best option for the wheelchair. I've coveted Liesje's minivan for years. 

Outside of a minivan, I'd love something like a Mazda 5. And more vehicles like that, a mini minivan so to speak, are coming out. The sliding doors are awesome.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's funny you mention the sliding doors....my kids had a heart attack when I looked at a mazda van with sliding doors. Begged me not to get one lol.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol. I don't understand issues with certain vehicles not being "cool" enough. Vehicles are about functionality first and foremost. But then again this is coming from a young woman who chose to buy a station wagon and drove it around for 5 years, then went to a minivan! Sliding doors have great functionality. More space to get in and out of the vehicle, or items/animals in and out of the vehicle. Great access even when someone parks too close to you. And I have power sliding doors too which I LOVE. But before I got my minivan, I drove one of the 2 my roommates had for approximately 2 years. My station wagon was a manual transmission, so when I lost the ability to drive it but didn't have enough money, I used theirs. I had to wait until I was able to get a vehicle less than 10 years old and less than 100k miles to get funding for a wheelchair lift.


----------



## LesterH (Sep 4, 2015)

*Variocage Labor Day Sale*

Hey all!

If anyone is still interested, there is a Pet Pro Supply Co. Labor Day Sale on the Variocages going on right now at Pet Pro Supply co, looks like it'll go on until end of the day Monday. 

More recently I've seen some Variocages used by local fire/police k9 units. They don't go on sale often and prices are at least 10-11% lower when compared to Amazon, so pretty good deal.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome!

I still love my variocage!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the Double XXL large enough for two GSDs? Not large GSDs one 70 pounds and one 75?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

With it fully extended? Yep for sure. It telescopes to give more depth.


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Still liking your variocage? I am getting a Highlander and another GSD so looking at getting a double. The more I look at other crate set ups the more I like the variocage.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

osito23 said:


> Still liking your variocage? I am getting a Highlander and another GSD so looking at getting a double. The more I look at other crate set ups the more I like the variocage.


GunnerKennels are a new player in the market. I would get two of those over a Double Variocage.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

yuriy said:


> GunnerKennels are a new player in the market. I would get two of those over a Double Variocage.


Those look interesting but I don't think I could fit 2 in the back of the car. I have to admit I think that the variocage looks sharper too. I'm also looking at this crate: 

Dog Crates | Dog Cages | TransK9USA | Toyota Highlander


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

osito23 said:


> Still liking your variocage? I am getting a Highlander and another GSD so looking at getting a double. The more I look at other crate set ups the more I like the variocage.


Yep still loving it.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

osito23 said:


> Those look interesting but I don't think I could fit 2 in the back of the car. I have to admit I think that the variocage looks sharper too. I'm also looking at this crate:
> 
> Dog Crates | Dog Cages | TransK9USA | Toyota Highlander


Safety-wise, GunnerKennels are (so far) in a class of their own.

I've looked at TransK9 and have to say I loved everything I read about them - the only downside is little to no safety enhancements for the dog in case of an accident. Not that I think the GunnerKennels product will work miracles, but it does look to be a very significant step-up from anything else on the market. 

I have a (recently acquired) Impact crate, and I'm waiting for GunnerKennels to release larger crates (that can actually fit my dog), at which points I'll be replacing the Impact one.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ack!!! I just hit the button and bought a Variocage. Yikes. Got the single XL. While I'm really impressed with the Gunner kennels they just won't work in my Subaru well. A friend has one and it is very awkward in his Subaru. Ptygo is also just a bit squished in the Intermediate Gunner and there is no way the large would fit the car. I know they are very good but went with the Variocage because of fit. Why do this? Ptygo and I log huge miles for search and rescue. And with the typical American tailgater, I just want him safer than the wire crate I have in there. 

I'll report back.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Alright just bought a Double XXL. Will update - I can't wait!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Gus is one handsome guy!

nice setup!

Lee


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> Gus is one handsome guy!
> 
> nice setup!
> 
> Lee


Thanks! 

It works great.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay. I did it. Put it together and installed it. So this is a Single XL and it is installed in the cargo space of my 2015 Subaru Forester. Shipped at 60lbs and got here in about 4-5 days. I put it together mostly by myself but to get the top on I needed my husband. The instructions are IKEA like, but I think they should have some IKEA technical folks review the instructions. A little confusing but not that bad. This will house my 65 lbs. Dutch Shepherd. The floor adjusted to the car is 32.5" by 25.5". That is the max for this car. This is bigger than his plastic crate in the house but shorter and a bit wider than the wire crate this replaces. I really like how quiet it is compared to the wire crate and I can actually see pretty well out the rearview mirror. Like I said, I kind of wanted a Gunner Kennel but it would not have fit easily and reasonably in this care and it would have blocked views. The single would increase substantially in length.. I think to something like 40" if I had a bigger car. Here are some pictures. 





Hope this helps someone. I had a hard time finding photos of the fit with this car. So far, without much travel I'm please with getting a bit more room back for storage, that it is quiet, that I can see well, and that it is safer than what I had.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good! 

Now wash that dirty car!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

yuriy said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Now wash that dirty car!


Yeah, it looks terrible, you're right!!! Ha. But with the rain, slush and snow we have had, not a chance until May.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had my variocage double xxl for a few weeks now and love it! I have the divider in and my large male fits fine either sitting or lying down. Today was the first run with 2 GSDs in and so far so good


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Excited to find this thread, about to take advantage of the sale going on and taking the plunge with the double xxl for my two knuckleheads. I love that it can lock, when we are tracking I'm parked on a fairly busy road and can't always see while I'm working one dog so this will give me a little peace of mind not to mention much safer than the plastic and wire crates I'm using now!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking at getting a new car and hopefully upgrading our car crate. Does anyone find they have rear visibility issues with the variocage double XXL? It just seems to take up all the cargo space including vertically.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

It does obstruct a bit but I can see through it. Look closely at the last pictures posted and you can see through to the front of the car. You can see a car behind you and you can tell when they are tailgating... my pet peeve....


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys... glad to find this thread as I have been contemplating getting a Double XL for my car and I wasn't sure if it would be tall enough for a large male shepherd. 

I really need advice though! I drive a 2008 Mazda 3 hatchback and I _almost_ thought I might be able to fit a double in there. I measured the cargo area to be 29.1 inches in height and 40 inches between the wheel wells. The double XL is 28.14 inches high by 38.97 inches wide- a tight squeeze but doable, right? But then I noticed these plastic ridges (see below) which jut out a little and basically make the opening to be the exact size as the width of the crate- so no wiggle room. However! The bars on the sides of the crate go horizontal and maybe.... just maybe.... the jutty outy part of the car would fit right in between the bars? Am I crazy? Should I just go with a single? I realize I'm grasping at straws here, but I would much prefer a double. (ps the seats in mine are folded flat)


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Basia said:


> Hey guys... glad to find this thread as I have been contemplating getting a Double XL for my car and I wasn't sure if it would be tall enough for a large male shepherd.
> 
> I really need advice though! I drive a 2008 Mazda 3 hatchback and I _almost_ thought I might be able to fit a double in there. I measured the cargo area to be 29.1 inches in height and 40 inches between the wheel wells. The double XL is 28.14 inches high by 38.97 inches wide- a tight squeeze but doable, right? But then I noticed these plastic ridges (see below) which jut out a little and basically make the opening to be the exact size as the width of the crate- so no wiggle room. However! The bars on the sides of the crate go horizontal and maybe.... just maybe.... the jutty outy part of the car would fit right in between the bars? Am I crazy? Should I just go with a single? I realize I'm grasping at straws here, but I would much prefer a double. (ps the seats in mine are folded flat)


The question is, will it fit through the cargo opening? It might sit in there, but not fit through the door.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have heard of people constructing part of it inside the car. Have you tried to call the north american distributer? I heard they are very helpful. It would be so nice if you could find someone near you to check it out. 

I can say I love my Single.


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> The question is, will it fit through the cargo opening? It might sit in there, but not fit through the door.


 Good point. I just checked it out. It still seems doable if I put it in at an angle, it might take some banging to get into place. Either that or I'm being ignorant (optimistic?).




DutchKarin said:


> I have heard of people constructing part of it inside the car. Have you tried to call the north american distributer? I heard they are very helpful. It would be so nice if you could find someone near you to check it out.
> 
> I can say I love my Single.


I was thinking of trying that as well. I haven't called yet, was going to earlier but my phone is on the fritz :-/ 


After sitting in the back of my car for over an hour, I think an alternative would be to remove the rear seats (or at the very least the backs), put a flat board down, and place the cage directly behind the front seats. It would give more room to angle the crate in and also leave room at the tail end of the cargo area- where there already happens to be some under-storage where I can put leashes, etc. It would also save me on gas mileage. Hmmm... I guess I'll never know if I don't try. Worst case scenario I sell the crate.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Basia said:


> Worst case scenario I sell the crate.


Sell the car. Upgrade! :wink2:


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Right now, with my little dog, I place him in a regular wire crate in the back seat and fasten it with the seatbelt. When I get my shepherd, I think I will have to put one back seat down and put a large crate in the back end of my Honda SUV. No $1000 kennel in my retirement budget! What about the controversies between crates versus doggie seat belts?


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> Sell the car. Upgrade!


I know, right? That's the eventual plan but it isn't in my budget quite yet. Maybe next year. Idealistically I want to continue to have a stick shift, but that severely restricts my options, and also good mileage since I commute to work. Looking into wagons, and waiting to find a good deal. The safety aspect of the variocage is compromised if not resting against the rear seats, and that is certainly impossible in the Mazda 3. So close though!

Saphire: did you get the double XL or XXL? Your pictures were incredibly helpful in my decision making, so thanks


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

Lucky for me the importer lives an hour south of my work so I went down to try and fit a Double XL in the car. It was much easier than I had anticipated, I had to ask to make sure it was the XL and was assured that it was. But it wasn't until I got home and put the dog in that I realized they definitely gave me a large on accident. Anyway, I just wanted to post pictures of what a double Large looks like in the Mazda 3 just in case someone else out there is wondering.

The width between the L and XL is supposed to be the same, the major difference being that the L is 25" high and XL is 28" high. My dog is 26" and cannot stand comfortably in this one.

The large cannot fit with the seats up (as it should). The cargo area is short by like 1 inch (frustratingly close). Also, the cage is sitting on a 2 inch foam board so the doors can open and not get stuck on the lower lip of the opening.

The plastic ridges on the sides turned out to be no problem at all due to the way the walls are angled. Hopefully I'll still be able to fit an XL in there. I might have to shave an inch off the foam board.

Also I had no visibility issues even though the cage blocked the whole window... even while driving on a major highway during rush hour.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I was looking into the XXL Variocage but i'm not wanting to assemble even though i'm handy and have a Garage full of tools. I'm probably going with TransK9 's B-10 Model or Setina's Large SUV K9 kennel They are all assembled and offer a fan that plugs into an accessory outlet in the rear of my suburban.


----------



## JWS (Nov 14, 2016)

I recently got a Variocage Double XXL. Fits perfectly in a 2016 Subaru Forester. I have exactly 42" between the wheel wells and the Double XXL has a max outside width of 41.73". I was a tad concerned about only having 1/8" of clearance on either side to play with. The 4x4 North America rep was very helpful over the phone. I picked up a demo that they used at trade shows. They sold it for less than the sale price that was also going on at the time. They had several other demo cages available, but only for pickup.


----------

